

A flag for the Earth - stephanerangaya
https://github.com/stephanerangaya/earthflag
There is no internationally agreed upon flag to represent the whole planet so I decided to create a new Github collaborative project where anyone could help create a flag of the Earth.<p>I've made a first attempt, based on the Pioneer plaque sent to the space 40 years ago. Feel free to fork it!
======
solox3
This one seems more authoritative: <http://i.imgur.com/xDLKS.gif>

~~~
paliderek
Yeah, I'm partial to "Old Freebie"

------
aortega
Very nice, I believe that's the image that shipped with Voyager-I 30 years
ago. It's actually a map that you can use to locate Earth based on known
pulsar distances, sort of a galactic GPS coordinates.

------
mtraven
Some earlier efforts: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_the_Earth>

------
pfraze
Looks good to me, somebody fly it up

------
superpanic
I accept this flag.

